# Compound Staves



## mziegler3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all, new to this forum but not to woodworking. Been making stringed instruments for years but have run into a design issue. The simplest way of putting this is how does one construct the staves for a tapered cylinder?. Basically a tapered bucket. Couldn't find anything on the web but this must be an old technique.

Thanks.

Mike Z


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They don't tell you how...*

But I almost bought a double headed planer years ago, top and bottom heads, that was for making barrel staves. I passed on it 4000 lbs!
I ended up with a Foley Belsaw 13", same price, $300, no motor.
I did build a arched top keepsake box and have a thread here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/
This company makes the barrel staves: http://www.independentstavecompany.com/staves_heading
I'd like to know how myself, so I'll keep searching. :thumbsup: bill
Possibly of interest:http://www.crafty-owl.com/cooperage.htm
http://www.thewinedoctor.com/author/winebarrels1.shtml


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The Independant Stave Company headquarters is just up the road from me in Lebanon Missouri. We use to have a plant here in my town that made the stave bolts but it's been gone for years now. It was a large employer in this area.

I did a search for making wooden buckets and found several sites that would be of help but most were forums like this one and I would rather not link to another forum.


----------



## mziegler3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Bill- love the box you built. I will just have to sit down with paper and pencil and figure this out-- will get back to you all if I have any success with figures and jigs.
Mike Z


----------

